
Plenty of Sex and Nowhere to Sit: Art, Passion and the Rebirth of Paris - pepys
https://literaryreview.co.uk/plenty-of-sex-nowhere-to-sit
======
nottorp
The title looked interesting (though it's possibly clickbait) so I opened it
in a new tab. When I switched to the tab the article was covered by a
'subscribe to our newsletter' popup so I closed it.

Guess I'll never know what they're talking about.

~~~
elmar
Link without pop-ups [http://archive.is/V0xLB](http://archive.is/V0xLB)

It's a review of a book that is crammed with adulteries, alcoholism,
betrayals, broken friendships, deportations, deprivation, drug addiction,
executions, humiliation, illicit abortions, imprisonment, murder, Nazi
atrocities, starvation, torture chambers, treason and worse.

~~~
pjc50
.. are we reading the same review? The one I'm reading talks about the
literary scene and the importance of Beauvoir quite a lot.

~~~
e40
The comment you replied to was literally a copy and paste of almost all of the
first paragraph.

